# Studio lighting needs help



## AnnaRipley (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, my studio would like to replace the old lights, do you have any recommendations?
Is *universe 100w flood light* suitable? Thanks a lot!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome aboard,  Sorry, I can't help on lighting, but maybe this bump will get someone's attention.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 29, 2016)

AnnaRipley said:


> Hello, my studio would like to replace the old lights, do you have any recommendations?
> Is *universe 100w flood light* suitable? Thanks a lot!


What do they currently have?  Both in lighting and diffusers etc.
What is their budget?
What/who are they photographing?

Continuous lighting is good for product photography but generally not used for people especially some type of "studio".  Flood lights are nice and bright but offer no control and are generally very hot underneath them.


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2016)

AnnaRipley said:


> Hello, my studio would like to replace the old lights, do you have any recommendations?
> Is *universe 100w flood light* suitable? Thanks a lot!


Welcome!

What kind of studio?  What is the studio used for?  What lighting is in there now?  What is the objective in replacing the lights?   You mentioned "*universe 100w flood light"* Is that an incandescent light?  (or what type of light is that?)


----------

